# flying with cigars



## beg13 (Jun 23, 2010)

I've noticed some discussions about flying with cigars. I gather it's best to carry them on rather than check them. Any reason I shouldn't put a cutter in my checked baggage? Here's my more important question: I'm taking an 8 hour flight to a tropical Island. What will be the effect of the flight on my cigars? They will be in a travel humidor. I'm taking a 7 day vacation and I want to smoke cigars on vacation. Will the pressure changes from the flight mean that my cigars will need rest before I can smoke them?


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

I traveled a ton this summer with my son playing baseball. I always put my cigars in my suitcase, packed between my clothes in a rigid plastic travel humidor, with my cutter inside my check luggage. I did only pack my cheapo cutter though. I would not worry so much about the pressure changes or temp changes. It is only a few hours, they will be fine.

Depending on what tropical Island you are going to, it may be a good opportunity to sample some other cigars etc. You maybe able to sample a few CC while there. Many of the hotels on these islands have shops etc right on property. If not, a great opportunity to take a taxi to see the town a pick up a few to smoke while you are there.



beg13 said:


> I've noticed some discussions about flying with cigars. I gather it's best to carry them on rather than check them. Any reason I shouldn't put a cutter in my checked baggage? Here's my more important question: I'm taking an 8 hour flight to a tropical Island. What will be the effect of the flight on my cigars? They will be in a travel humidor. I'm taking a 7 day vacation and I want to smoke cigars on vacation. Will the pressure changes from the flight mean that my cigars will need rest before I can smoke them?


----------



## beg13 (Jun 23, 2010)

thunderdan11 said:


> I traveled a ton this summer with my son playing baseball. I always put my cigars in my suitcase, packed between my clothes in a rigid plastic travel humidor, with my cutter inside my check luggage. I did only pack my cheapo cutter though. I would not worry so much about the pressure changes or temp changes. It is only a few hours, they will be fine.
> 
> Depending on what tropical Island you are going to, it may be a good opportunity to sample some other cigars etc. You maybe able to sample a few CC while there. Many of the hotels on these islands have shops etc right on property. If not, a great opportunity to take a taxi to see the town a pick up a few to smoke while you are there.


Great reply. Thanks! I'd rather just put my travel humidor in my checked luggage. People here seem to say you must carry them on or risk having your luggage opened. I don't know why they would do that. So after reading some threads I was thinking I'd have to carry them on. I'm in Asia, travelling from one country to another. I guess I can buy some cigars there. But I was thinking I'd also bring some. I might also check out the duty-free cigars. Although they never seem to be so much cheaper. So then, what do people say...check 'em or carry 'em? I'd rather check. Is it a big risk?


----------



## trm (Dec 14, 2010)

If by chance your lucky enough to be flying to Hawaii don't bother. Atleast on Maui, there wasn't anywhere to smoke on the entire island. Illegal in hotels (even on patios and balconies), bars, restaurants, by the pool, and even on the beach. Some hotels had smoking areas which were completely blocked off by bushes from any view of the hotel or beach.

I know its off topic, but something I've been wanting to vent about.

I travel with my sticks in a rigid case inside a ziplock back, in my computer/brief case. I carry a punch and matches in my carry on as well and domestically haven't had any issues. I've had my matches taken away on a few international flights though.

Thanks, Tom


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

FWIW, I don't recommend buying CCs in any hotel or tourist area...there are A LOT of fakes...


----------



## beg13 (Jun 23, 2010)

trm said:


> If by chance your lucky enough to be flying to Hawaii don't bother. Atleast on Maui, there wasn't anywhere to smoke on the entire island. Illegal in hotels (even on patios and balconies), bars, restaurants, by the pool, and even on the beach. Some hotels had smoking areas which were completely blocked off by bushes from any view of the hotel or beach.
> 
> I know its off topic, but something I've been wanting to vent about.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm not going to Hawaii. I'm going to Phuket, Thailand. I can already buy CC where I live. They're expensive so I order a lot of NCs from the states. So people think carry on is necessary?


----------



## hdroadking-cl (Mar 17, 2006)

always take mine in a travel case in my carry on. just dont' trust checked bag handling. cutters are ok. torch lighters a no no. most will allow soft flame lighters.


----------



## Dei3Nascar8 (Nov 24, 2010)

For me I feel safer having my sticks with me. My cutter and lighters always go into the checked luggage cause I don't want to have to replace them. If someone wants to open my luggage them I am fine with the, wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## sidejob (Oct 21, 2010)

always take mine in a travel humidor with cutter in carryon.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

i saw this in my local b&m today, pretty sure it's not a good carry on case:

Gurkha Special Ops Humidor, Cigars & Knife Combo - Corona Cigar Co


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I always check my sticks (never more than a 5ct traveldor), and pack a cheapo torch and cutter ON END in my toiletries bag. You kow which way is up when you pack your bag; they're less visible from a top view that way 
I de-band my smokes if going to/through the US so no problems as they're all Dominican ound:

As for the traveldor itself, drill a hole in one side, add just a drop of no VOC silicone and screw in a very short screw to fill the hole. After flying it's not uncommon to be nearly impossible to open the traveldor due to pressure changes in flight; it creates a vacuum.
Using a slot-head screw makes it easy to find a dime or anything small/flat to remove the screw & releive the pressure, releasing your precious cargo.


----------



## beg13 (Jun 23, 2010)

audio1der said:


> I always check my sticks (never more than a 5ct traveldor), and pack a cheapo torch and cutter ON END in my toiletries bag. You kow which way is up when you pack your bag; they're less visible from a top view that way
> I de-band my smokes if going to/through the US so no problems as they're all Dominican ound:
> 
> As for the traveldor itself, drill a hole in one side, add just a drop of no VOC silicone and screw in a very short screw to fill the hole. After flying it's not uncommon to be nearly impossible to open the traveldor due to pressure changes in flight; it creates a vacuum.
> Using a slot-head screw makes it easy to find a dime or anything small/flat to remove the screw & releive the pressure, releasing your precious cargo.


I have a 15 stick traveldor. I'm off to Thailand on holiday. I'd like to check them. Is anyone really going to open my luggage?


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

beg13 said:


> I have a 15 stick traveldor. I'm off to Thailand on holiday. I'd like to check them. Is anyone really going to open my luggage?


If I come across it, I will open your bag and smoke every cigar in there.


----------



## beg13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Scardinoz said:


> If I come across it, I will open your bag and smoke every cigar in there.


There's nothing like humor to brighten one's day. I take it you're not a baggage handler so I'm safe.


----------



## Consigliere (Jul 15, 2010)

I actually flew up to Tennessee last year & had mine in my carry on packed in a bag with a humi bag. They stopped me at security & I couldn't figure out why. The guy asked if he could search my bag & of course I said sure, what the hell else was I gonna say? He opened my bag & there on top of everything were my cigars all lined up in a row in the bag, he looked at me, smiled & said, "thought so, usually when we see bars on the x-ray it usually turns out to just be good cigars." Then it hit, on the x-ray my cigars all lined up like they were probably looked like dynamite! He just turned to the others & said, just cigars & told me to enjoy my trip but judging from my supply it didn't look like that was gonna be a problem, LOL.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

i have a rubbermaid container and some water bags.

I actually brought home a lot of cigars on sunday in a ziplock bag and 2 water pillows. carried them right on. they never searched them or anything.


----------



## beg13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Consigliere said:


> I actually flew up to Tennessee last year & had mine in my carry on packed in a bag with a humi bag. They stopped me at security & I couldn't figure out why. The guy asked if he could search my bag & of course I said sure, what the hell else was I gonna say? He opened my bag & there on top of everything were my cigars all lined up in a row in the bag, he looked at me, smiled & said, "thought so, usually when we see bars on the x-ray it usually turns out to just be good cigars." Then it hit, on the x-ray my cigars all lined up like they were probably looked like dynamite! He just turned to the others & said, just cigars & told me to enjoy my trip but judging from my supply it didn't look like that was gonna be a problem, LOL.


I'm so sorry to belabor this point. So: Maybe it's best to carry them on because if I check them and they xray my luggage they may think it's dynamite and open up my bag and tear through my traveldor?

I'll carry them on if this is the case. This way I can show them to security if need be without jeopardizing their condition.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I have recently asked a customer at my place of work who works for the TSA how to fly with cigars he said.

Carry on the cigars in a Cigar caddy.
Get a punch cutter for your key chain.
Get a cheap gas station butane lighter.
have the tsa print out in your bag incase there are any issues.


----------



## beg13 (Jun 23, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I have recently asked a customer at my place of work who works for the TSA how to fly with cigars he said.
> 
> Carry on the cigars in a Cigar caddy.
> Get a punch cutter for your key chain.
> ...


Thanks for the info! Carry on it is!


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

I travel very frequently, and I go both ways...sometimes in checked luggage, sometimes in carry on. It doesn't matter. They *usually* don't check your luggage just for tobacco. No matter how I pack my cigars though, they are always dry (planes are notoriously dry...so I would guess it's best to let them sit for a day or two). Cutters are fine, lighters are not.


----------



## ron gray (Mar 10, 2010)

Heres how I deal with travel:

I carry a stick or two in a rigid travel case (Xikar), along with a cheap cutter that works decent, and a number of cedar spills. Everything goes in my checked luggage. Once I land, I buy a mini .99 bic lighter to light the cedar and light my sticks off that. The pressure differential will make it seem like your case is welded shut, so the advice on adding a screw is spot on. I found an alternate way around it, but I cant share at this time...


----------

